# Need some help with the anesthesia code



## steph2355 (Jan 12, 2010)

Principal Proc:
Cystourethroscopy with right retrograde pyelogram
Right ureteroscopy with laser lithotripsy and vascular extraction of calculus
Placement of right 6x26 JJ stent

We coded this as:

52353 surgical code
00918 anes code


----------



## FractalMind (Jan 12, 2010)

your choice is correct, if you go to the CPT index and look for "lithotripsy" you have the same code (52353) for bladder, urethra & ureter. For kidney stone removal you would use alternative anes code 00862. The key is to find out the site of the stone removal (bladder, urethra & ureter=00918, kidney=00862).


----------



## aschaeve (Jan 12, 2010)

I would code for the retrograde pyelogram, asa code 01922.  Look at the May 2005 Anesthesia & Pain Coding Alert on pg 38, it gives you an example as to why code for the retrograde pyelogram.

Alicia, CPC


----------

